

Day 8 Rejection Therapy: Get Number One Spot in Best Buy’s Thanksgiving Line - jiajiang
http://www.entresting.com/blog/2012/11/23/day-8-rejection-therapy-get-number-one-spot-in-best-buys-thanksgiving-line/

======
tomasien
"The more willing you are to have awkward conversations and put yourself in
awkward positions, the more successful you will be" is the one statement every
single one of my entrepreneur friends or mentors have all agreed on. This
seems like an exercise to put yourself in the MOST awkward position so much
that it will cease to matter entirely. Brilliant. STICK WITH IT!

------
gameetheory
Love what you're doing with the 100 Days of Rejection Therapy. Your blog is my
home page until you've finished your quest!

------
tomasien
On the front page of Reddit I see....

------
Evbn
Would be more interesting to negotiate something possble, like asking to buy
something at a premium from the #1 guy. This was asking people to hand over
something valuable for no reason.

~~~
jiajiang
I am constantly walking on a fine line between asking for something completely
impossible (can I get your house for free?) and asking something too easy for
a yes (can I give you $5?). The whole idea is that there is a 95% chance I get
a no, so I can expect it and be genuinely surprised if I get a yes.

